# Powder Blue Tang



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I got this one yesterday, it was getting chased around the tank last night by the Scopas Tang but this morning all seems well. He's about 2.5inches.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

these are very delicate fish and almost all die in the home aquarium. make sure you feed it algea every day to keep up its immune system because it will get ich here soon enough.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What size tank do you have? Also Hope you have better luck with them I've had 2 and they havent lived past a month. That is one fish I will never try again.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I had one in this tank for about 4yrs till we had a tank crash due to water temp, 2 yrs ago. he was this size to start with then grew to 5.5inches and about 1inch thick,if not more.
They are bit more meat then algae, though we use to feed our old one on Zuccini and lettuce as well.
Tank is 67gal with a 12gal sump.
Hope I do well with this one too.
Rob.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Robnjo said:


> I had one in this tank for about 4yrs till we had a tank crash due to water temp, 2 yrs ago. he was this size to start with then grew to 5.5inches and about 1inch thick,if not more.
> They are bit more meat then algae, though we use to feed our old one on Zuccini and lettuce as well.
> Tank is 67gal with a 12gal sump.
> Hope I do well with this one too.
> Rob.


Well then your only the 2nd person IVE HEARD have success with them. But good luck with your new pet. Mine never ate meat only veggies. But then every fish has its own taste.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm only going on what my last one ate, though this one is realy getting stuck into the algae. Will let you guy know how he goes in a month or so.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

pigin' out


----------

